#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Opstart nieuw bedrijf - GESTART !!!

## StevenGeerts

Sommigen onder jullie hebben het wel gevolgd. De opstart van mijn nevenbedrijfje. Dankzij jullie werd een evenwichtige lijst opgesteld van benodigdheden. Daar werd zelf een kritische noot tussengegooid na overleg met leveranciers en vandaag is bijna al het materiaal geleverd. De eerste simpele opdracht werd 9 juli volbracht en daar heb ik reeds heel veel kunnen uit leren. Het gebruikte materiaal :

18 Parren 1000W
2 Quadrant Dimmers LTB63
1 Showtec Lightdesk pro 136 (omdat mijn "echte" tafel nog niet geleverd was)
2 x 3m prolyte H30V
3 x 2m prolyte H30V
1 x 1m prolyte H30V
4 Blinderstrips van 20 x 35w
Harting 16, DMX kabels, 32A stroomkabels
Lee Filters

Front belichting was niet nodig (overdag, vlak in de zon)

----------


## DJP-BIM

simpel, foto's uploaden naar server of naar imageshack.us

dan hier neerzetten, door op het icoontje met dat gele met zwarte bergje te klikken daar die URL van de foto inzitten en voila foto  :Wink: 

ben nieuwsgierig

----------


## StevenGeerts

Voila,

foto staat er al komt hij niet onmiddelijk in mijn topic. Er moet nog steeds op een link geklikt worden...niet erg handig..

----------


## dj full effect

> Voila,
> 
> foto staat er al komt hij niet onmiddelijk in mijn topic. Er moet nog steeds op een link geklikt worden...niet erg handig..



je moet ook deze link gebruiken:

http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/9526/m4110055uv1.jpg

 :Wink:

----------


## DJP-BIM



----------


## kokkie

Zolang volgens jou frontlicht niet nodig is op deze buhne, dan wordt je geen concurent.

----------


## Studio Moved

Ik zie dat je sixbarren met slechts 1 haak opgehangen worden. Lijkt me totaal niet handig! En is ook niet zo veilig als met twee haken. Hierdoor komen ze ook schuin te hangen en dat ziet er totaal niet verzorgd uit. Hang ze de volgende keer allemaal met de contacten naar achter, is weer een stuk verzorgder...

Safety's zijn er denk ik wel gebruikt al zijn ze niet zo goed zichtbaar.

Kabels kan je nog beter afwerken (langs het statief naar beneden)

De blinders zou ik persoonlijk op zware baseplates zetten. Dan heb je geen bijzonder vreemde constructies nodig...

Als het budget het toelaat kan een hazer een mooie extra geven een je set.

----------


## martijnwesterbrink

> Ik zie dat je sixbarren met slechts 1 haak opgehangen worden.



 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Het spijt me wel, maar ik heb nog nooit iemand gezien die op het idee kwam een 6-bar (nota bene) met slechts 1 haak op te hangen!!!

Behalve dat het onveilig is staat het ook voor geen meter, geen simetrie en de balk komt scheef te hangen.. 1 zuchtje wind en alles hangt scheef..ziet er niet uit...

Je schreef veel geleerd te hebben..ik hoop dit ook  :Wink:  

Er is schijnbaar een leuk budget om allerlei licht en geluid aan te schaffen..ik hoop dat je ernaast ook veel tijd gaat steken in het opdoen van ervaring.. 

Vind dit er erg vreemd uitzien....
Succes!

----------


## DJ-Ridoo

Een hazer? 
Ja miss wel, maar er staat een rookmachine he. (onder keyboards)
ik denk een jem zr 33

----------


## laserguy

Zoals er nog wat mensen hier al zeiden: het ziet er absoluut niet "pro" uit. Als ik dit zie dan denk ik: hobbyboeralarm!
En dat niet alleen van de geluids- en lichtifirma: voor die achterste spandoeken van sponsors staan instrumenten. Is de sponsor niet blij mee en het maakt de achtergrond zeer rommelig. Hetzelfde geldt voor dat logo in het midden! Geen truss of andere rommel voor een centerlogo! Of logo weg of aanpassen dat het tussen de truss past of truss aanpassen. 
Als je de horizontale lijn van de trussen bekijkt waar je 6-bars aanhangen dan is die schots en scheef... trekt op niks en ziet eruit alsof het zeer onveilig en wankel staat.

----------


## stekelvarke

Het stuk truss waar de middelste 6 bar aan hangt, hangt dat vast met een coupler aan de grote truss? 
Voor de rest heb ik de zelfde opmerkingen als de rest, maar aangezien het de eerste keer was kan je hieruit een hoop leren. 
Dus een extra haak aan je 6 barren (al is 1 haak en een safety wel toegestaan, mits de haak juist is berekend)
Je verticale trussen met de blinders aan op een baseplate op de grond plaatsen(zo kan je ook vermeiden dat ze voor het logo hingen).
Barren met de connectoren naar achter hangen indien mogelijk (zoals je rechtse bar dus).

ik heb ook nog een opmerking voor het geluids bedrijf(ik weet niet of hij meeleest), ik vind het erg raar dat je je versterkerrack aan de voorkant van het podium plaatst met de versterkers richting publiek.

Over de reclame, de man die die opgahangen heeft had op voorand al kunnen bedenken dat het er vol gitaar versterkers enz. ging staan.

----------


## StevenGeerts

Hello,
Het ziet er inderdaad heel rommelig uit. Ik wou jullie eerst reacties laten geven alvorens zelf uitleg te gaan verschaffen.
Op de meeste punten hebben jullie wel gelijk. Toch geef ik wat meer duiding bij het geheel + lessons learned.
De Hazer - Voor wie goed kijkt, er staat inderdaad een JEM ZR33 op het podium.
Frontlicht, hier blijf ik bij. Totaal overbodig. Het optreden was om 19u00 gedaan en de band stond in het volle zonlicht. 
Ik post nog wel een foto met de band op het podium om dit te bewijzen.
Ik had wel nog een sixbar mee voor het geval.

De truss...een heel verhaal. Ik had de vraag gekregen om een brug van 12m lengte te maken (had nooit maten van het podium gekregen)
Dit leek me nogal lang dus ik dacht, laat met 3 stukken van 3meter nemen. Voor het geval dat het podium nog kleiner ging uitvallen heb ik 
het middelste stuk truss nog opgesplits in 2 + 1 (zo had ik het volledige bereik qua mogelijkheden). 
Achteraf bleek dit een goede keuze want het podium was slechts 8meter breed en heb dus het voor het midden een stuk van 1 meter
gebruikt. Hij staat echter wel volledig pas. De Euroliften zijn met waterpassers uitgerust en de liften werden pas gezet !
*Lesson Learned* : Ik moet de exacte podiumafmetingen krijgen. Om een indicatie te krijgen, de exacte plaats en aanvangsuur heb ik pas gekregen
via een mail om 4u 's morgens van de dag dat het doorging !!!! ('k Heb die dus pas om 08 uur gelezen)

De Blinders. Hiervoor liet ik 2 stukken truss van 2m hangend naar beneden komen. Het effect blijf ik leuk vinden en hetis zeer stabiel, kan niet omvallen.

*Lesson learned:* Ik kan hiervoor gewoon 2 alu-buizen van 2m naar beneden laten komen. Veel lichter en zelfde resultaat.
De sixbarren. Hier geef geef ik iedereen gelijk. Het moeten 2 ophanghaken worden. Waarom heb ik het dan met 1 haak gedaan.
Simpel. Het zijn barren van Connex. Er is maar 1 bevestigingspunt voorzien (wist ik niet op voorhand) en aangzien ik al mijn materiaal slechts
2 weken op voorhand binnen had, heb ik die niet meer kunnen ombouwen. Nou 2 weken is lang zal je zeggen...de rest van het verhaal 
zal wel duidelijk maken dat ik geen tijd meer over had.
Ik heb wel aan elke sixbar, langs weerzijden een safty gehangen dus aan veiligheid heb ik wel degelijk gedacht.
Trouwens, alle parren hebben afzonderlijk ook nog een safety zoals het hoort.
Had ik 4bars mee gehad (maar die zijn tot op heden nog neit geleverd), dan zou ik die zeker in het midden gehangen hebben. Vanwege het kleine podium en het feit dat
ik een middenstuk van 1m moest gebruiken, paste de sixbar van 2m er niet tussen en heb ik dus een stuk truss van 2m ervoor gemonteerd 
met swivelcouplers.
De bedrading was inderdaad niet zo proper maar ook dat heeft een reden. De dimmers werden foutief geleverd. Ipv Harting16
kwamen ze met schuko's. De verdeler heeft in allerijl zelf overgangen gemaakt van Shucko naar H16. (zaterdag klaar, zondag al gebruiken, geen tijd om te testen). 
Echter, enkele kanalen bleken niet te werken. Daarom heb ik zeer snel, rechtstreeks met Schuko, kabels moeten bij trekken. 
Het concept dat ik had uitgewerkt qua kanaal mapping kon zelfs al niet meer. De band was toen al aan het soundchecken dus ik zat in tijdsnood.
Van stressen gesproken. Ik had zelfs nog geen flightcases voor de dimmers omdat ik die terug moest geven aan de leverancier.

*Lessons learned:* Dit soort klusjes doe ik voortaan met 2, zo is er meer tijd. Ook de stopcontacten op de barren moeten naar achter, da's inderdaad mooier. 4 barren zouden moeten gecombineerd worden. Parren ofwel uitgelijnd ofwel doelbewust in alle richtingen.
Nu was de uitlijning niet zo mooi.

Wat liep er nog fout waardoor ik in tijdsnood kwam...Er was niet voldoende stroom voorzien op het podium. Dus met de electricien nog kabel moeten bij trekken. Ik had die wel bij maar omdat mijn overgangen van 63A naar 32A nog niet geleverd waren, moesten we dus nog op zoek naar zo'n overgang.

Op de ZR33 stond nog geen stekker, die heb ik ter plaatse nog moeten monteren. (gelukkig had ik reserve stekkers bij).

In de week die voorafging heb ik dus 24 parren in elkaar moeten draaien (stekkers + lampen monteren), kleurfilters snijden,
flightcases gevuld (werden pas de dag voor de opdracht geleverd - Fabrikant was met verlof), stekkers aan dimmers gezet,een port-bagage gemaakt met Alu buizen omdat mijn
grote aanhangwagen nog niet geleverd werd (en heb vorige week vernomen dat ze 2maand achter zijn op schema).
Voor de boxcorners werden geen bouten geleverd dus die moest ik in een groothandel gaan zoeken (zaterdag kon ik niet meer
terecht bij de prolyte leverancier). Die bouten bleken 40mm lang te zijn. Heb er dus nog met de hand 5mm moeten afzagen omdat ze slechts 35mm lang mogen zijn, anders kan je geen hoek van 90° maken..
Kortom...deze opdracht kwam veeeeeel te vroeg maar ik kan het ook anders stellen. Het materiaal kwam vrij laat binnen.
Ik heb dus de kans niet gehad het te leren kennen. Uiteindelijk heb ik de dimmers dus voor de 1ste maal op het podium echt gebruikt (en geprogrammeerd met de handleiding erbij). Ook de rookmachine had nog nooit gewerkt.
De mensen hebben wel hun licht gekregen en qua veiligheid blijf ik erbij dat er niets fout kon gaan (zelfs al hingen de
barren slechts met 1 haak en 2 safety's vast).

Nu neem ik geen opdrachten meer aan tot al het materiaal in orde is, in flightcases zit, ik mijn transport heb en ik het ken. Dat was altijd al de bedoeling maar toen ik de 1ste opdracht aanvaardde was het ergens in de maand Maart en ik dacht dat tegen Juli alles wel in orde ging zijn.
De tijd heeft anders uitgewezen. Daarom dat alles er dus amateuristisch uitziet maar wees gerust, dat blijft niet zo !
De volgende foto's zullen er veel professioneler uitzien. Dat beloof ik plechtig.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Wat liep er nog fout waardoor ik in tijdsnood kwam...Er was niet voldoende stroom voorzien op het podium. Dus met de electricien nog kabel moeten bij trekken. Ik had die wel bij maar omdat mijn overgangen van 63A naar 32A nog niet geleverd waren, moesten we dus nog op zoek naar zo'n overgang.



Die verloopjes zijn officieel niet toegestaan, lijkt me sterk dat je die zo kant en klaar van de fabriek geleverd kunt krijgen?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Outline

Even over die Barren: ik heb op mijn 4Barren ook altijd 1 haak gehad. Maar dit was wel een halfcoupler in het midden waardoor het dus altijd wel lekker stevig hing. Tegnwoordig (met T4's) gebruik ik wel altijd 2 haken hoewel ik wel de flexibilteit mis die ik met 1 haak had! Hiermee bedoel ik dus meer de dingen die je wel eens gedraaid of haaks doet. Safety was bij mij een 1m lange die 2x om de truss en 4bar ging.

----------


## StevenGeerts

Die halfcoupler lijkt me inderdaad wel een goed idee. Alles hangt stevig vast, je kan de bar nog draaien en ik hoef niets om te bouwen. Ga ik zeker eens proberen.
Wat de verloopstukken van 63A naar 32A betreft hebben jullie een punt, de fabrikant wil het ook niet bouwen.
Daarom overweeg ik zelf een mobiel oplossinkje te bouwen met een flightcase koffer, 1 male 63A, 2 female 32A en 2 zekeringen (automaten) van 32A (3P+N).
DIt kan dan naast de hoofdkast geplaatst worden.

----------


## StevenGeerts

Zoals beloofd, hier eentje die duidelijk maakt dat de band het niet zo leuk zou gevonden hebben indien ik nog wat extra 1000Watters in hun gezicht had geplaatst, ze hadden al licht te veel:

----------


## StevenGeerts

Zoals je kan zien voorziet de fabrikant slechts 1 ophangpunt. Zou Connex een bende amateurs zijn......? Qua veiligheid kan dit punt de last aan maar zoals eerder aangehaald, een safety blijft nodig (ik had er zelfs 2). Qua uitlijning lukt het inderdaad niet zo goed met 1 G haak. Een halfcoupler kan niet rechtstreeks gebruikt worden. De centerbout van noch de halfcoupler, noch de bar zelf is lang genoeg en zoals jullie kunnen zien zit er een extra inbusje naast het gat zodat er sowieso al met extra ringen moet gewerkt worden om die hoogte te overwinnen

----------


## jurjen_barel

Even een gokje: dat schroefgat in het midden is om een statiefadapter erop te monteren?

Een hele makkelijke oplossing was geweest om een zooitje C-clamps aan te schaffen voor je T-barren.
(Voorbeeld: http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/A...lttadhah10.jpg)

Voor de rest sluit ik mij aan bij de andere opmerkingen.
Daarnaast, dit soort klussen bouw je sowieso niet op in je eentje. Ik zou hier al snel een man of 3 à 4 opzetten, als minimum.

----------


## stekelvarke

hangt er vanaf wat je allemaal moet op bouwen, voor alleen het licht is 2 man al meer als genoeg.

----------


## soundcheckfrits

1 geluidfluit
1 lichtnicht
1 sleepkever,   daar kun je het makkelijk me redden  totale   bandset

----------


## Studio Moved

Mss een ietwat domme vraag, maar waarom is op je barren 1 stopcontact wit en is de rest zwart?

Mss een tip voor al je het aantal barren uitbreidt, kanaal 7 en 8 van de harting kan je gebruiken voor losse fixtures, dus best ook zorgen voor  de kanalen 7 en 8 op je barren.

----------


## StevenGeerts

Waarom 1 stopcontact wit is en de andere zwart weet ik nog niet. For now zou ik denken om van op afstand de "1" te kunnen ontwaren.

C-clamps ga ik me inderdaad aanschaffen maar zoals gezegd, er was gewoon geen tijd meer voor. Ik heb geroeid met de riemen die ik had.

Bij Connex zijn de 7 en 8 niet wired (en dat vond ik zelf ook heel stom en totaal onverwacht). Ik zoek nog uit hoe dit op te lossen.

----------


## Outline

De witte is inderdaad om het 1e kanaal op een makkelijke manier zichtbaar te maken.

Ik zou in dit geval ook voor de C-haken gaan en voor de volgende keer zou ik proberen om je eigen Barren te bouwen. Dit is niet al te moeilijk en zoals ik hier zie, loont het dan helemaal! Dit ivm de tijd die je nu kwijt bent om de Barren alsnog helemaal aan je wensen te laten voldoen.

Tip voor de zelfbouw: kijk 'ns bij rolight.nl onder 'Admiral'. Men had hier ooit de zelfbouw-Admiral Multibar. Vindt het zelf een perfect systeem. Alleen staat het niet meer in de prijslijst. Maar wie niet vraagt...

----------


## SmeP

Ik vind, dat dit er voor een eerste opdracht puik uitziet!
Ik werk zelf op ander soort producties, maar 'vroeger' :Big Grin:  zou ik hetzelfde gedaan hebben.
2 clamps op een sixbar zou ik idd niet afwijzen, werkt wel iets prettiger, maar zo'n setje in je eentje opbouwen is best te doen!

succes ermee

grtz Jarno

Owja, en laten we het frontlicht zo minimaal houden, tenzij er weer eens een regiewagentje met camera's uit 1972 passeert

----------


## StevenGeerts

Eindelijk eens iemand die ook iets positiefs te vertellen heeft. De omstandigheden waarin dit opdrachtje werd uitgevoerd en de context ( Newbie, materiaal pas geleverd en nog nooit getest, materiaal verkeerd geleverd, geen info over podium, stroomvoorziening ontoereikend, volledig alleen uitgevoerd etc...) maakt dat menig persoon waarschijnlijk niet eens een lamp had kunnen aansturen. 

Ik heb toch doorgezet en de lichtshow was een feit (en werkte). Ja, er waren nog veel zaken voor verbetering vatbaar maar de lessen zijn getrokken. Amen

----------


## stekelvarke

Onze opmerkingen (allesinds die van mij) zijn ook niet helemaal negatief bedoeld, mochten wij in jou schoenen staan had het er wellicht hetzelfde uit gezien. Het zijn gewoon enkele opmerkingen waar je nu waarschijnlijk in de toekomst extra aandacht gaat aan besteden, zo zal je waarschijnlijk nu steeds de podium maten vragen enz.

----------


## StevenGeerts

Die podiummaten had ik meermaals op voorhand gevraagd maar nooit gekregen. Pas om 4u 's morgens wist ik om hoe laat ik er die dag moest zijn. Om maar aan te geven dat de omstandigheden echt niet goed waren. Kortom, een samenloop van factoren.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Die podiummaten had ik meermaals op voorhand gevraagd maar nooit gekregen. Pas om 4u 's morgens wist ik om hoe laat ik er die dag moest zijn. Om maar aan te geven dat de omstandigheden echt niet goed waren. Kortom, een samenloop van factoren.



laat toch blijken dat je niet volledig doorzettingsvermogen hebt.

Bij mij nu standaard, wanneer een week vooraf aan het te houden evenement niet duidelijk mijn vragen zijn beantwoord, "dan kan het wel eens problematisch worden of ik kom of niet", wanneer dit wordt verteld aan de opdrachtgever willen ze echt wel lopen en de gegevens opvragen/ toezenden.
Is voor jezelf een hele geruststelling en creeert een rust bij jezelf en eventueel overig personeel. Is veelal een kleine moeite, standaard draaiboek opvragen geeft ook al veel antwoorden. mocht het op locatie dan toch anders worden dan wordt het zo gedaan dat het voor jezelf makkelijk te bouwen, bedienen is. 

maar het feit dat je volledig nieuw op pad gaat met ook nog eens nieuwe, voor jou onbekende apparatuur geeft natuurlijk een groot risico.. en dan is het redelijke wijs dat er kritiek komt omdat er nog veel dingen niet goed of netjes zijn verlopen.

toch wens ik je heel veel succes in de verdere toekomst en zie graag de volgende klussen terug in het foto forum.

----------


## StevenGeerts

Hier zien jullie de zelfgeimproviseerde portbagage. Op de dakrails werden met Swilvelcouplers 2 alu pijpen van 2 meter bevestigd. Hierop opnieuw met swivelcouplers de trussen van 3m. Als je goed kijkt zie je dat de wagen nog geen nummerplaten heeft. Ook dat was foutgelopen. De wagen was zelfs nog niet officieel opgeleverd, vandaar dat er nog stickers opzitten. Het was echt wel stressen :

----------


## ronny

dus je hebt ook effe nieuwe wagen en aanhanger gekocht?

mvg
ronny

----------


## jurjen_barel

En zo te zien ook een nieuw huis. Je hele leventje aan het vernieuwen?  :Big Grin:  


Alle kritieken zijn zeker niet negatief bedoeld. Het zijn opbouwende kritieken om je op weg te helpen. Het is geen vak wat je in 1 dag hebt aangeleerd, dus alle informatie is welkom (lijkt mij toch). Zeker op het gebied van veiligheid behoor je zo snel mogelijk up-to-date te zijn, aangezien er ook heel veel fout kan gaan. Ongelukken wil je immers niet op je geweten hebben. Vandaar dat we je met de beste bedoelingen bekritiseren.  :Wink:

----------


## StevenGeerts

De wagen is inderdaad nieuw. Ik had de keuze om en een personenwagen te houden En een lichte vracht aan te schaffen. Deze laatste zou in den beginne niet echt renderen en neemt veel plaats in. Daarom heb ik voor de Viano geopteerd. 

De aanhanger die jullie op de foto zien is een oude die slechts 2,5m lang is. Ik hb er echter wel een grotere besteld, 4m10 lang, 1m80 breed en volledig gesloten. Waarom 4m10....zo kunnen er stukken truss van 4m met langs een zijde gemonteerde koppelstukjes in  :Smile:  Ik verwacht hem half september.

Gisteren nog stekkers aan theaterspots gemonteerd en koppelstukken tussen blauwe CEE 16A en gewoon Shuco females gemaakt. Zo spendeer ik nu elke avond wel een paar uur om het materiaal in orde te brengen. Daarna testen geblazen !!!

----------


## FINCH

Toch leuk om te volgen hoe je de afgelopen tijd bezig bent geweest en wat je ervaringen zijn met je eerste officiele opdracht. Ik geloof dat de kritieken voorzich spreken en ben ervan overtuigd dat je hier je lering uit trekt (doe ik zelf ook). Ben benieuwd naar je volgende klus! Succes!

----------


## Studio Moved

> langs een zijde gemonteerde koppelstukjes



Is het niet makkelijker om je truss op karren te zetten... Als je ze vast monteert aan je aanhanger moet je elk stuk apart dragen...

Er bestaan ook houten plankjes met wielen onder waarop je truss kan leggen (ze hebben inkepingen op maat) en nemen geen plaats in tijdens de show...

----------

